# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Работа с новым форматом файловой базы данных, начиная с "1С:Предприятие" 8.3.8

## 1c3d.md

На сайте https://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev#content:5924:hdoc можно найти следующую информацию о новой  утилите CNVDBFL.EXE начиная с 8.3.8:



> Если Вы хотите проверить параметры Вашей файловой базы данных, используйте следующий вызов утилиты (указав в команде правильный путь к Вашей базе данных):
> C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -i  С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD
> При этом утилита выведет версию формата файла и размер страницы.
> Версия формата "8.3.8" указывает на то, что используется новый формат файла. Версия формата "8.2.14" означает, что формат – старый, и имеет смысл выполнить конвертацию базы данных в новый формат.
> Размер страницы может принимать одно из значений: 4096, 8192, 16384, 32768, или 65536 байт. Для старой версии формата файла используется размер страницы 4096 байтов (4Кб), для новой версии по умолчанию установлен размер в 8192 байта (8Кб).
> Для конвертации файловой базы данных Вы можете использовать следующую команду:
> C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -с -f 8.3.8 -p 16k С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD
> где 16k замените на нужный размер страницы файла (4k, 8k, 16k, 32k, или 64k) и укажите правильный путь к Вашей базе данных.


Вопрос:
Как узнать нужный мне размер страницы файла (4k, 8k, 16k, 32k, или 64k)?

----------


## 1c3d.md

Кто поможет с предыдущим вопросом?
Опыта с командной строкой нет, попробовал экспериментировать через командную строку TotalComander со старой базой из архива.
Проверить получилось. 
C:\Program Files (x86)\XXXX\8.3.9.xx\bin\CNVDBFL.EXE -i D:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD
Выдает ответ: 8.2.14 и 4096, т.е., старый формат.
Со второй командой не получается.
C:\Program Files (x86)\XXXX\8.3.9.xx\bin\CNVDBFL.EXE -с -f 8.3.8 -p 16k D:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD
После выполнения - проверяю, но результат не меняется: 8.2.14 и 4096.
Изменял 16 на, 32 и 64, но, безрезультатно.

----------


## 1c3d.md

Решено: поменял Total Commander с поддержкой 64 bit.

При проверке выдало сообщение: 8.3.8 и 8192  (было 8.2.14 и 4096).
8192 соответствует поз. 8k несмотря на то, что в команде использовал значение 64k. 

Чтобы означают эти цифры - не знаю, так как и стоит ли это делать!?

----------


## 1c3d.md

P.S.: хотел исправить ошибку в слове - не позволяет?

----------


## helios_01

Господа, подскажите где я могу найти тестовую базу 1Cv8.1CD ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Господа, подскажите где я могу найти тестовую базу 1Cv8.1CD ?


1с83: Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая, Версия 3.1.24.23 от 21.10.2022
Полный дистрибутив, в том числе Демо- база
https://files.fm/f/w25bmkft6
Вообще, ищите здесь любую конфигурацию с пометкой "Установка"
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....415#post751415

----------

helios_01 (28.10.2022)

----------


## helios_01

Спасибо большое.

----------

